# Ice and young puppies



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

Kaylee is ten weeks old and she really loves to chew on things, especially sticks outside. I'd like to be able to give her an ice or broth bone outside as mentioned in the recipe forum, but is she too young for that? I saved the form from one of the giant Nylabones and was going to make one for her maybe 1/3 as thick as the form, so it wouldn't be very hard, but she's not teething yet so I don't know if there would be some issue with her teeth or jaws being too weak.


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

I am sure you would be her hero if you made her a freezer full of ice bones! I am sure her teeth and jaws will be just fine!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Ice cubes and puppies were made for each other. There's nothing more entertaining than watching a puppy with a bowl full of ice.

For even more entertainment pleasure.... put some ice in the kiddie pool and let her have at it.


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks guys! There's so many warnings on the various chewy toys concerning the dog's age or how many adult teeth they have and all that, I'm probably a little paranoid.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

I actually had a bone shaped form that we would fill with water and freeze. Also did frozen wash cloths...

This was a big hit too:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3207108


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Jaws too weak???? Must be first GSD pup in a while! Congrats and have fun.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Post pictures of when you _do_ get around to making the ice bones... I'm sure they'll be hilarious!


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Ice and young puppies (now with pictures)*



> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereJaws too weak???? Must be first GSD pup in a while! Congrats and have fun.


First GSD ever, actually.









Well, she loved it! It took her about ten minutes to destroy the thing entirely, but she had a great time. She especially enjoyed applying her "If I drop it on the ground, something interesting will happen" logic to it. She uses that for just about everything.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Ice and young puppies (now with pictures)*

That's saskwatch isn't it? (ie Big Foot!) What a cutie! Aren't you glad you froze that bone?


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Ice and young puppies (now with pictures)*

Yes, very glad! Going to get some chicken parts this week and make some broth to freeze up too. I was also thinking of putting some tiny bits of fruit or veggies in the regular water, like maybe banana or strawberry.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Ice and young puppies (now with pictures)*

I received my Ice Dog tray and made two broth bones but it's been raining here all weekend so I haven't been able to give them to the pups.









Maybe they'll be Memorial Day treats!


----------



## BigArn (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Ice and young puppies (now with pictures)*

Every time I go in the freezer Rocky is waiting for a ice cube.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Ice and young puppies (now with pictures)*

that's how i convince the boys to go into their crates, they love ice cubes.


----------

